# Ant killer advice please



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

ok so i have a new problem we have ants in the kitchen. is there any ant killer that is safe to use around cats. my 2 have all thier stuff in the kitchen so i cant keep them out. thanks in advance


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you see where they are coming from?

We sprinkled talcum/baby powder on the little paths that they follow within the kitchen. Apparently, mopping the floors with anti-septic also works - anything that destroys those scented trails. And we sprayed our backdoor threshold with some stuff from the outside as ours were coming through a teeny gap there.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww dont kill them  I have aants nest outside and wake up to about 40 in my living room everyday I use a dustpan and brush to get hem out then do the same throughout the day, they wont hurt you they are only looking for food!

Hope this helps!:

Some of the most effective natural remedies to keep ants out of your house can be found in your kitchen. *Ants will crawl away from cinnamon, mint, red chili powder, and black pepper*. All of them can be sprinkled on countertops or cupboards, as *they're not poisonous and highly effective.* Planting mint and cloves in windowsills or outdoor gardens around the home will also help keep ants out of your house. Bay leaves, especially when dipped into mint mouthwash and placed around the food pantry, are another helpful option.

Creating a ring of Vaseline or chalk around windows and doors also helps, as ants will not cross lines draw with any of these products. While this may not help you get rid of the ants already present in your home, it will certainly discourage other ones to join the invasion. Baby powder is another great ant repellent. Sprinkling some on doors will keep ants out of your house.

Ants also hate vinegar. For an easy solution, just mix equal parts of vinegar and water and then sprinkle on counters and other food storage and preparation areas. If there are no small children or pets in the house, you can also use glass cleaner to spray areas in other rooms outside of the kitchen.

How Can I Keep Ants Out of My House?


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

i think they are coming in from a gap between the laminate flooring and side beeding stuff whatever its called lol i hope we dont have this problem and worsening thru the summer i hate ants lol i will watch out for it thru the day cheers 


*edit* taylorbaby thanks for that i will try some of those things, i didnt even think of any natural deterants but i will def try anything before killing them i just thought that was the only way to solve the problem.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

If they are coming through that gap then perhaps sprinkle baby/talcum powder or the spices suggested by Taylorbaby along the gap and see whether that keeps them away.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im like my dad I wont kill anything!! Natural ideas comes first lol! 

Mine are getting through the patio doors and have a nice little nest out there, hundreds of them, little sods! We are trying the natural remedies today actually so can report back!


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

well i have just been back and had a look and there is nothing there now but there is a box in the way of where they were getting in and i have non of that stuff in the house so i shall see what u report back with and then go to shops and get what has worked for u lol


----------



## apexblue (Nov 1, 2009)

Baby talc has worked for us.


----------



## tenthplanet (Sep 27, 2012)

Have you tried ant bait? Ant bait works best because the worker ants are able to carry the bait back to the nest where it eventually kills the entire colony including the queen. Many over-the-counter ant control products will only kill the ants you see and not the queen, causing the infestation to continue.


----------

